# Weighted Average Ratings



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Uber needs to change the rating system so that it is based on weighted averages. This means that if a Pax has a shitty rating, their rating won't count as highly against a driver as a Pax with a more perfect rating. Anyone with me on this? Thoughts?


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Jason2k15 said:


> Uber needs to change the rating system so that it is based on weighted averages. This means that if a Pax has a shitty rating, their rating won't count as highly against a driver as a Pax with a more perfect rating. Anyone with me on this? Thoughts?


So many suggestions, unfortunately Uber mangement don't give a crap about any suggestions by drivers or so called partners and for the pax " YOUR PERSONAL DRIVER "


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

alln said:


> So many suggestions, unfortunately Uber mangement don't give a crap about any suggestions by drivers or so called partners and for the pax " YOUR PERSONAL DRIVER "


Well then who suggested those recent app updates? Uber claimed to have listened to someone's feedback in the field.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

Jason2k15 said:


> Well then who suggested those recent app updates? Uber claimed to have listened to someone's feedback in the field.


Key word 'claimed' they do not listen to any feedback from anyone. They send out those 'what can we do better' 'how happy are you' surveys to help prove their side in litigation.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

SantaFe_Uber said:


> Key word 'claimed' they do not listen to any feedback from anyone. They send out those 'what can we do better' 'how happy are you' surveys to help prove their side in litigation.


Have you ever visited an office? Are you using the right channels? I will admit, the email support is useless but unless you've taken the time to talk to someone in one of the offices you can't say they won't listen to feedback.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

Jason2k15 said:


> Have you ever visited an office? Are you using the right channels? I will admit, the email support is useless but unless you've taken the time to talk to someone in one of the offices you can't say they won't listen to feedback.


I use to visit an office and at one point I used the right channels... BUT REMEMBER, Uber is only here to cover their ass and not yours...
Simply put, the one's who are developing and making the big bucks *DO NOT* listen to feedback.

There have been thousands of suggestions on ratings, tips, etc. and they have not been implemented.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

SantaFe_Uber said:


> I use to visit an office and at one point I used the right channels... BUT REMEMBER, Uber is only here to cover their ass and not yours...
> Simply put, the one's who are developing and making the big bucks *DO NOT* listen to feedback.


Listening is one thing. Implementing every idea is virtually impossible. For example, even idea companies like Qurky.com don't buy into every so-called "good" idea for various reasons.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Jason2k15 said:


> Uber needs to change the rating system so that it is based on weighted averages. This means that if a Pax has a shitty rating, their rating won't count as highly against a driver as a Pax with a more perfect rating. Anyone with me on this? Thoughts?


Funny you mention that. The same idea struck me. The problem is the rating system as it is, is by intent and design. It is a tool meant to manipulate drivers. It is not intended to be fair, even handed or informative. It is meant to induce fear and control how and when people drive. It is about fear.

That said, one would think that say a new pax takes X amount of rides. Sometimes they rate a driver, other times they don't right? So, the frequency of that vote in and of itself could be a factor. Also, you could suggest that the "votes" of any one pax shouldn't count until they have established a a history of participating in the actual rating system. They would need to rate a certain number of drivers over a particular period of time. There should be some sort of distribution with respect to how they vote. You would think they could then apply a curve to the way that particular pax votes so they are properly distributed with those of every other pax who bother to vote regularly.

Honestly: That would require sea change at Uber HQ. Travis would need to leave or come in touch with the part of his being that contains just an ounce of empathy. The rating system is someting other than what they claim in public.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Jason2k15 said:


> Uber needs to change the rating system so that it is based on weighted averages. This means that if a Pax has a shitty rating, their rating won't count as highly against a driver as a Pax with a more perfect rating. Anyone with me on this? Thoughts?


Toss in there that you must have 10 rides under your belt before you can rate AND if your using a free coupon you can't rate.

Nothing worse than a drunk using UBER for the first time and unsure of the APP giving you 1-4 stars thinking it's good. Toss in there they screw your ratings up with a free coupon.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

I bet if/when Uber does an IPO, they will have the money to address a lot of these lingering issues. Technically Uber is still a startup which many people don't understand.


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

You can call it a tool to manipulate drivers, but the intent is a reasonable business goal: to maximize the quality of rides provided to paying customers and incentivze drivers to provide maximum customer service. One of the reasons taxis provide crappy service is that there is no rating system....the cabbie is never going to see you again, so who cares if the cab smells, the driver doesn't go the right route, or doesn't speak any english etc.....

It provides a way for Uber to deactivate crappy drivers. How else would they know who is crappy who is good? 

The idea to "weight" ratings is a good one but once you start down that path....there are a great many possible weighting strategies, not all of which are good for drivers. For example, light weight to a pax who rates you at 5 stars -- but the pax rates every driver at 5 stars! Just my 2 cents!!


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Uberest said:


> You can call it a tool to manipulate drivers, but the intent is a reasonable business goal: to maximize the quality of rides provided to paying customers and incentivze drivers to provide maximum customer service. One of the reasons taxis provide crappy service is that there is no rating system....the cabbie is never going to see you again, so who cares if the cab smells, the driver doesn't go the right route, or doesn't speak any english etc.....
> 
> It provides a way for Uber to deactivate crappy drivers. How else would they know who is crappy who is good?
> 
> The idea to "weight" ratings is a good one but once you start down that path....there are a great many possible weighting strategies, not all of which are good for drivers. For example, light weight to a pax who rates you at 5 stars -- but the pax rates every driver at 5 stars! Just my 2 cents!!


Indeed


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

"Dear valued customer, here is your complimentary breathaliser. We ask all our valued customers to provide their b.a.c. at the time of their ride and the time of their rating of the driver. Your blood alcohol content will be rated on a five star scale with five being........ Well that's perhaps none of our business how you got five stars."


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Riders who have bad ratings try to even by giving drivers bad ratings back, a vicious circle jerk. I love the riders that offer up tips for 5 stars from drivers.

Hard to think 9 five stars and 1 drunk 1 star puts you on the bubble at 4.6


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Uberest said:


> You can call it a tool to manipulate drivers, but the intent is a reasonable business goal: to maximize the quality of rides provided to paying customers and incentivze drivers to provide maximum customer service. One of the reasons taxis provide crappy service is that there is no rating system....the cabbie is never going to see you again, so who cares if the cab smells, the driver doesn't go the right route, or doesn't speak any english etc.....
> 
> It provides a way for Uber to deactivate crappy drivers. How else would they know who is crappy who is good?
> 
> The idea to "weight" ratings is a good one but once you start down that path....there are a great many possible weighting strategies, not all of which are good for drivers. For example, light weight to a pax who rates you at 5 stars -- but the pax rates every driver at 5 stars! Just my 2 cents!!


It is a way to manage driver cheaply. It allows them some sense of control without ever having to know who there drivers are.

As far as comparisons to taxis and there service. Give it time. Uber is still in the honeymoon phase with the general public. The wheels are in fact already coming off that wagon which reads our service is better than that of taxis. Uber is creating its own set of concerns. The concerns about navigation, Uber clearly has an issue with that despite GPS. As for language..... Just wait, it probably already is an issue in many markets. People need to learn to communicate.

I will say this, much of the issue of taxis you mention is a matter of scale. I work for a small by city standards taxi company in a town with a large university. The scale of the taxi companies here are such that they are manageable. The scale Uber operates at is monumental, it will haunt them, it is already a problem.

I know that many of the driver driving Uber on weekends in my town are from all over the state of PA. They have no idea where they are going. I talked to one driver who turned out to be from Philly, a nice enough guy...... I razzed him a bit for not being able to find the taco bell....... He was looking for 325 East College. There are no odd numbered building on College Ave downtown, yet round and round he went, but he was a nice guy.

The point is, Uber is very much in the honeymoon phase. It is travis who loves nothing more than to have all their drivers focussed on how superior Uber service is to that of the taxi cab industry. Uber is new. There are so many flaws and deceits such as the surge pricing system. Under that system, 3/4 of the time the driver gets screwed while Uber takes their cut, the rest of the time, the passengers get fleeced on their ride home.

The bottom line is the rating system is very basic stuff. The flaws are beyond obvious. Given the kind of person travis Kalanick is, the philosophy behind venture capital, the way Uber rushes into any market before regulation or competition arrives on the scene. Everything they do is highly controlled and well thought out.

The rating system is what it is by design. If it wasn't, they would bend over backwards to change it because the reality is so patently obvious.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> Well then who suggested those recent app updates? Uber claimed to have listened to someone's feedback in the field.


Uber claims a lot of things. You'd be better off being a sceptical about Uber's "claims".

*The Tyranny Of Uber's Rating System | An Attempt At Changing It*


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Uber claims a lot of things. You'd be better off being a sceptical about Uber's "claims".
> 
> *The Tyranny Of Uber's Rating System | An Attempt At Changing It*


Is it also possible that a rider can make good comments about you in the app helping your case subjectively if your rating plummets for whatever reason? I have not used the rider app extensively so I don't know for sure if that is a factor.


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

To Huberis, I agree with the point on scale...that smaller sized taxi organizations are generally excellent especially if they are not in a major city. There's no need for a ratings system for these organizations, because drivers are actually managed by a human.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Huberis said:


> It is a way to manage driver cheaply. It allows them some sense of control without ever having to know who there drivers are.
> 
> As far as comparisons to taxis and there service. Give it time. Uber is still in the honeymoon phase with the general public. The wheels are in fact already coming off that wagon which reads our service is better than that of taxis. Uber is creating its own set of concerns. The concerns about navigation, Uber clearly has an issue with that despite GPS. As for language..... Just wait, it probably already is an issue in many markets. People need to learn to communicate.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I am sure this unfair rating system is a part of some larger scheme. They only truly want the cream of the crop driving long-term which is why the unrealistic high expectations. But it is true, if you have high expectations, you generally get higher output out of workers versus low expectations.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> Is it also possible that a rider can make good comments about you in the app helping your case subjectively if your rating plummets for whatever reason?


Nope!
When Uber wants to deactivate a Driver, it just will, positive rider feedback be damned!
Read Sanjay's post:

*How Uber's Shady Firing Policy Could Backfire On The Company*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> Yeah, I am sure this unfair rating system is a part of some larger scheme. They only truly want the cream of the crop driving long-term which is why the unrealistic high expectations. But it is true, if you have high expectations, you generally get higher output out of workers versus low expectations.


What you're saying has no basis in reality. It's stuff like this that made me say this to you yesterday:


chi1cabby said:


> You're a newbie driver & a newbie forum member. You really don't have any idea about any of this.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Jason2k15 said:


> Yeah, I am sure this unfair rating system is a part of some larger scheme. They only truly want the cream of the crop driving long-term which is why the unrealistic high expectations. But it is true, if you have high expectations, you generally get higher output out of workers versus low expectations.


It's just control as a means to an end.

The notion that Uber wants only cream of the crop is a joke. They want a pulse and a nice car. The typical person is lucky to last 6 months let alone a year. They want people who don't demand or expect much beyond extra spending money and who are happy squeezing the work in when they can. They come with shiny new cars that could never be replaced by the earnings from the actual work they are being used for. Uber wants lots and lots of people, becaus they wont stay and their cars will get old.

I should tell you that as a taxi driver, we all had Uber recruiters in the back seats of our taxis. Uber wants the cream of the crop recruiters, they give drivers better reward for recruitment.

If Uber wanted cream of the crop drivers, they wouldn't be running X at a loss in most markets with respect to their base rate. They wouldn't treat the driving experience like some sort of Pavlovian price surge experience. They also wouldn't allow their drivers to just roam about from market to market like sheep within the confines of a given state.

Uber markets their service as some sort of miraculous expression of cellular technology. Step back from it. quite the hyperbolic Travis trash talk of the taxi industry and look at Uber the reality: There are all kinds of issues already at hand. The saving grace is that the service largely appeals to snot nosed entitled party goers who will pay anything to get home quick from a bar, or feel like they have a friend behind the wheel. I'mhaving fun with that, the point is, look at the illusion, it is fading. There is no cream of the crop.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> What you're saying has no basis in reality. It's stuff like this that made me say this to you yesterday:


Okay so I am relatively new. Now that we both agree on that. If you knew anything about psychology or were even remotely educated you would understand what I was talking about. Which is why I said what I said to you yesterday.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Huberis said:


> It's just control as a means to an end.


It's called Quality Assurance or Quality Control to be more exact.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

Jason2k15 said:


> It's called Quality Assurance or Quality Control to be more exact.


It's not quality assurance or quality control as a four star rating can get you deactivated. Have you ever stayed at a four star hotel or eaten at a restaurant? I have and it's some of the BEST service I've had. Uber scale is 4 is BAD.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

SantaFe_Uber said:


> It's not quality assurance or quality control as a four star rating can get you deactivated. Have you ever stayed at a four star hotel or eaten at a restaurant? I have and it's some of the BEST service I've had. Uber scale is 4 is BAD.


I never said it was good, I am just stating what the purpose is... survival of the fittest overcomes the weakly.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Jason2k15 said:


> It's called Quality Assurance or Quality Control to be more exact.


Bullshit.

There is zero metric. The scales by which pax rate drivers doesn't match that by which they are evaluated. Pax are often inebriated and thus impaired when they ride and are able to rate drivers while inebriated. The metric by which drivers rate pax has no stated metric.

The threshold of 4.6 is completely arbitrary. It is simply where ten % of their drivers fall below. If you think it is exemplary of quality assurance, I doubt I can change your mind. I will say this, I believe the longer you operate within that system and the more accurate, objective thought you apply to your observations, the more likely you will be to hold onto that opinion.

I do believe Uber it is mostly about control and power. It is a way that Uber allows pax to feel as if they have some control, but really, it is Uber who is distorting that vote and abusing that power. It isn't about quality assurance. If it was, they wouldn't piss on the good the rating system could do by treating their drivers as disposable. If they were so concerned about quality, they would see to it driver earnings were consistent and allowed them to sustain the work beyond the life of their car. Uber doesn't provide that.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Where is the Bison? @Casual Haberdasher. This thread needs the Bison.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

Jason2k15 said:


> I never said it was good, I am just stating what the purpose is... survival of the fittest overcomes the weakly.


It's not survival of the fittest....

Huberis is paging Casuale Haberdasher


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> There is zero metric. The scales by which pax rate drivers doesn't match that by which they are evaluated. Pax are often inebriated and thus impaired when they ride and are able to rate drivers while inebriated. The metric by which drivers rate pax has no stated metric.
> 
> ...


Have you ever played Chess?


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

SantaFe_Uber said:


> It's not survival of the fittest....
> 
> Huberis is paging Casuale Haberdasher


Oh Lord! Not the Quack...


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

Go have some more Uber Kool-Aid Jason2k15


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> If you knew anything about psychology *or were even remotely educated *you would understand what I was talking about.


Whatever dude!
I'll leave you alone while you show off your *Ivy League level Textbook Education *with mindless gibberish posts that show an utter lack of knowledge about Uber.


Jason2k15 said:


> I bet if/when Uber does an IPO, they will have the money to address a lot of these lingering issues. Technically Uber is still a startup which many people don't understand.





Jason2k15 said:


> It's called Quality Assurance or Quality Control to be more exact.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

It's time for the Bison damn it. I need to go out and work in my garden then off to see Steve Earle perform. And yes the whole idea of survival of the fittest... What does that mean? If you last 9 months rather than 6? Drivers are expendable. They are in infinite supply in through Uber eyes and expendable.

The Bison is a poet and this thread needs poetry.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> There is zero metric. The scales by which pax rate drivers doesn't match that by which they are evaluated. Pax are often inebriated and thus impaired when they ride and are able to rate drivers while inebriated. The metric by which drivers rate pax has no stated metric.
> 
> ...


No one realizes that I said in my earlier post *"unrealistic high expectations". *I never said anything was reasonable about the rating system as it stands.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Drivers are expendable. They are in infinite supply in through Uber eyes and expendable.


Hey, I am not arguing with you there. I have no stats to back me up but I am sure there are a few drivers who have been doing this since day one. It's a bell curve if you know what I am talking about.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Whatever dude!
> I'll leave you alone while you show off your *Ivy League level Textbook Education *with mindless gibberish posts that show an utter lack of knowledge about Uber.


I never pretended to know everything about Uber. I know as a 65 year old man, your diapers need changing regularly but don't take that out on us youngins'


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Jason2k15 said:


> Hey, I am not arguing with you there. I have no stats to back me yup but I am sure there are a few drivers who have been doing this since day one. It's a bell curve if you know what I am talking about.


I need to go pick Blackberries. In truth, I don't follow your logic through the length of this thread.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Huberis said:


> And yes the whole idea of survival of the fittest... What does that mean?


Have you heard of GOOGLE?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Huberis said:


> It isn't about quality assurance. If it was, they wouldn't piss on the good the rating system could do by treating their drivers as disposable.





Jason2k15 said:


> I have no stats to back me yup but I am sure there are a few drivers who have been doing this since day one.


*Uber Finally Admits The Obvious | Uber Has A Driver Retention Problem*


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Apparently the cream of the crop is not posting in this thread.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

My brambles over flow with succulent fruit. I rate them a five. I have forgot more than I remember about the game of chess and yes, I have heard of google, it is a source of info on where to find the best bramble bushes. Formulate me a direct question and I will do my best to answer it once I have satisfied my need for berries.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

A rating is only as good as the quality or the rater...garbage in garbage out. Like me rating a French chef seeing I know shit about French food and I think 4 stars is damn good for any quiche.

I have on occasion drove a Denali 4 door pick-up... a 5 stAr magnet...my Nissan not so much. You get downgraded by some because uber forces you (by rates) to drive a small economy car.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> That's not true.
> You post textbook business 101 stuff All the time. And when you're presented with facts that show how that's Not the way Uber operates, you counter with more textbook business 101 posts.


Doesn't mean I know everything. I can't really apologize for your lack of understanding sound business principles.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> A rating is only as good as the quality or the rater...garbage in garbage out.


 Because the customer is uneducated about how the system works. Garbage in Garbage out only applies to Inputs and Outputs in a contained information system.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Jason2k15, I should tell you that I personally don't believe Travis gives much of a shit about Uber lasting one minute past its ability to serve his own needs and the needs of his investors. You talk about quality control, cream of the crop. I don't buy into any of it. There is no evidence to support that theory across the board. None.

Travis cares about intellectual property, if he had to burn his house down to secure valuable intellectual property, he would do it in the blink of an eye.

Here is a recent story: 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ie-Mellon-help-develop-self-driving-cars.html

Uber loses money, but they have lots of investors, they are invested and focused on intellectual property.

Here is another interesting take on Venture capital:
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/05/18/tomorrows-advance-man

Cream of the crop....... sure, if you can give Travis something that can be patented. If you are a driver, you are simply loaning him the value of your car for travis to gain leverage in the world of investors. More Ponzi than Quality.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Jason2k15 said:


> Okay losers, it's time for me to go drive. Getting off my day job now making almost 6 figures annually. You can argue among yourselves in this thread. Time to make some Uber spending change.


You are calling us here on the forum losers. You supposedly make 6 figgers yet still feel driving for Travis after hours is to your advantage. Garbage In Garbage Out.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Jason2k15, I should tell you that I personally don't believe Travis gives much of a shit about Uber lasting one minute past its ability to serve his own needs and the needs of his investors. You talk about quality control, cream of the crop. I don't buy into any of it. There is no evidence to support that theory across the board. None.
> 
> Travis cares about intellectual property, if he had to burn his house down to secure valuable intellectual property, he would do it in the blink of an eye.
> 
> ...


If Uber drivers on average were as shitty as cab drivers typically were/are then there would be no reason to have a rating system at all. There would be no measurement stick whatsoever and anything would go. It's just some sort of accountability measure. It's by no means perfect in my eyes.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Jason2k15 said:


> If Uber drivers on average were as shitty as cab drivers typically were/are then there would be no reason to have a rating system at all. There would be no measurement stick whatsoever and anything would go. It's just some sort of accountability measure. It's by no means perfect in my eyes.


It's illusion. If taxi drivers only had to work three hours a night, do nothing but cherry pick because all they had to drive for was so they could replace the marble counter tops in their kitchen next year and the money earned would help with that expense....... They just drove as a hobby, they would have the same disposition. There is no such thing as a taxi driver by birthright.

Their are plenty of ****** bag Uber drivers, they simply churn through them faster. Uber's legacy of service has yet to be written.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Jason2k15 said:


> Only a loser would get mad at being called a loser.


Who said I was mad? I simply observe. Where did I suggest I was mad?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Jason2k15 said:


> I never pretended to know everything about Uber. I know as a 65 year old man, your diapers need changing regularly but don't take that out on us youngins'


Does being cream of the crop give you the license to be nothing but obnoxious? You may not claim to know everything about Uber, not a person on this thread has suggested you feel that way. You do however make certain claims. Your claims seem largely subjectively based on what you would like to believe about Uber in particular, and the taxi industry in general.

I feel as if I am arguing with your belief system and when someone clashes with something you believe, you seem hell bent on lashing out at that person in the form of an insult.

I made a bunch of points. Find me one that isn't factual and I will address your concern. I do however believe that my conclusions are reasonable and in the ballpark. One of your theses is that Uber is overwhelmingly concerned with having nothing but the cream of the crop drivers.

I believe that is false. At the end of the day, anything they do that might support your belief is ultimately undermined by their collective actions. Uber has other concerns. Its a way to fund investments in areas of greater concern.

Disprove my theory and do it without calling me a loser, or an uneducated hack, if you are able. If you can't piss off.


----------



## picknyourseat (Mar 18, 2015)

Uber doesn't care if a driver has a rating of 4.94, or 4.64. Either one is servicing their needs just fine. 

As a driver with a 4.94 rating over 1000+ rides, I do not (to my knowledge) get any more rides than a driver that is just hanging on. 

We both serve the needs to the same end. 

No real benefit to being "above average" in the eyes of Uber that I'm aware of! 

Therefore, no need to change the rating system at all. 10% will weed themselves out and the rest of us will "Uber on"!


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Companies exist to make money period! Workers are unfortunately only viewed as resources


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Jason2k15 said:


> Companies exist to make money period! Workers are unfortunately only viewed as resources


Uber loses money.

"Companies exist to make money period! Workers are unfortunately only viewed as resources"

I will take this on one at a time. Uber itself operates at a loss. They are open about that with their investors, they offer no apologies either. Uber willingly operates in violation of the first part of that statement.

So, even from the perspective of a very self serving company like Uber, that seems to be inaccurate.

Companies do not simply exist for the sole purpose of making money. Remove Uber from the equation, it is still false. There are all sorts of reasons, there are many kinds of responsibility. Second, many companies, corporations receive money from communities, local governments, grants all sorts of entities. They do this for all sorts of reasons. Some companies exist, not often enough perhaps, with the hope of serving a community while also making money.

Do you believe that statement you made? - "Companies exist to make money period!" If that is the truth than we are ****ed and have been for a long time.

Is that all you can see, all you can come up with?


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Uber loses money.
> 
> "Companies exist to make money period! Workers are unfortunately only viewed as resources"
> 
> ...


The purpose of a business is to make money no matter how you spin it whether it is a for profit or non profit, it is still a business nonetheless.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Uber loses money.
> 
> "Companies exist to make money period! Workers are unfortunately only viewed as resources"
> 
> ...


I own a non-profit and a for-profit also. They are still both businesses that need money to operate. Just have different tax classifications on paper. I am not just speculating with what I am saying. I am speaking from experience.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Uber loses money.
> 
> "Companies exist to make money period! Workers are unfortunately only viewed as resources"
> 
> ...


Uber is a startup, startups tend to operate as a loss, which is why they have investors until they become profitable. There are countless examples of startup companies operating without turning a profit. Take your pick.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Uber loses money.
> 
> "Companies exist to make money period! Workers are unfortunately only viewed as resources"
> 
> ...


It is what it is.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

SantaFe_Uber said:


> It's not survival of the fittest....
> 
> Huberis is paging Casuale Haberdasher


POST # 29/SantaFe_Uber: T..H..A..N..K..S
for the."Heads UP!"
ALWAYS up for Assisting a Sworn Officer
of the Grammar Police's Spelling Unit.

Bison forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

XUberMike said:


> Toss in there that you must have 10 rides under your belt before you can rate AND if your using a free coupon you can't rate.
> 
> Nothing worse than a drunk using UBER for the first time and unsure of the APP giving you 1-4 stars thinking it's good. Toss in there they screw your ratings up with a free coupon.


POST # 9/XUberMike: W..H..O..A..!
The 10 Rides 
B-4-Rating Authority AND NO Rating
on a FreeRude Coupon is NEWS-2-Me!

Bison "keeps tabs".


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> What you're saying has no basis in reality. It's stuff like this that made me say this to you yesterday:


POST # 21/chi1cabby: ¡EXACTAMUNDO!
Operating "Outside of
Reality" is sometimes called "Magical Thinking" AND is a Hallmark of Mania, hence the Rx recommendation, earlier.

Also, all the Buzzwords are there, but
presented in Chaotic Fashion. Sad.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

POST # 21/chi1cabby: ¡EXACTAMUNDO!


Casuale Haberdasher said:


> Operating "Outside of
> Reality" is sometimes called "Magical Thinking" AND is a Hallmark of Mania, hence the Rx recommendation, earlier.


"Those who have lost in the game of life are always trying to put other folks down to come down to their level"


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

I've said this before a few times... the ratings system is phony. They are manipulated to maintain driver averages within an interval. Since I began 7 months ago, without fail, average rating hits a high of 4.85 and then my dailies plummet to 4.5-4.7 until my overall rating drops to 4.82. Once there, my daily ratings resume at 4.85-5 (many nights perfect fives with 20-30 rides) and my average creeps back up to 4.85 and then, like clockwork, it starts over. The first time or two it happened it freaked me out a bit. Then it annoyed my as I caught on to what really seemed to be happening. With it happening about 6 times now, I just laugh. Passengers comment on my "good" rating a lot which surprises me because I've read of much higher averages. But I think it depends on the market. Around here it's a lot of drunk college kids. I think Uber does it to control ratings inflation in the market area.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Funny you mention that. The same idea struck me. The problem is the rating system as it is, is by intent and design. It is a tool meant to manipulate drivers. It is not intended to be fair, even handed or informative. It is meant to induce fear and control how and when people drive. It is about fear.
> 
> That said, one would think that say a new pax takes X amount of rides. Sometimes they rate a driver, other times they don't right? So, the frequency of that vote in and of itself could be a factor. Also, you could suggest that the "votes" of any one pax shouldn't count until they have established a a history of participating in the actual rating system. They would need to rate a certain number of drivers over a particular period of time. There should be some sort of distribution with respect to how they vote. You would think they could then apply a curve to the way that particular pax votes so they are properly distributed with those of every other pax who bother to vote regularly.
> 
> Honestly: That would require sea change at Uber HQ. Travis would need to leave or come in touch with the part of his being that contains just an ounce of empathy. The rating system is someting other than what they claim in public.


I am curious why we have to rate passengers at all. 
Unlike drivers passengers are not deactivated for a poor star rating. If they are, they can just start a new account with a different credit card.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

I believe I read somewhere on uber.com back when I first started that riders that gave lots of ones and twos would have their scores dropped. If you're a decent driver with a clean car, after hundreds of rides those low scores aren't going to effect your average much. I'd like to see them not allow a rider that I gave a one star rating to request me ever again so I could start weeding out the slobs and assholes and those that want to stuff more than 4 people in my car which is the biggest issue I have and it pisses me off that Uber doesn't do anything to enforce the rule and only leaves its "partners" with bad options (cancel and lose money from wasted time while pissing off five people that can request a ride from me in the future to then give a low rating because they're mad at me from last time. or keep my door locked and quiz every rider how many people are with them before I open the door which comes off as anal retentive. or don't lock my door or don't ask and then have to argue with them and make some get out to then take the trip and get a low rating. or take the overfilled ride and risk a ticket or a lawsuit and stress your cars suspension, wear your tires, brakes and seats). Uber would rather its drivers bear all the downside than ask anything of customers or penalize them for not following the supposed rules. I hate all of Uber's phony bullshit talk of mutual respect. All Uber cares about is its bottom line. Something might change when some pax gets killed because there weren't enough seatbelts. But I'm sure uber has run the numbers and found its cheaper to do something after someone's dead than risk their profits now.

sorry for the thread hijack


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Jason2k15 said:


> Well then who suggested those recent app updates? Uber claimed to have listened to someone's feedback in the field.


Are you being sarcastic? The app updates are useless crap. I can see none of them as being driver recommended as they offer no real benefit.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> Have you ever visited an office? Are you using the right channels? I will admit, the email support is useless but unless you've taken the time to talk to someone in one of the offices you can't say they won't listen to feedback.


^^^
And when you go into an office, what do you get? 
Some bus riding, slack-jawed, mouth breather who looks at drivers like they're from Mars and can't identify with anything they say... and couldn't care less?


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

I've always thought the rating should dollar-weighted. The 5* $30 airport run should count more than the $5 1* trailer-trash trip to Wal-Mart.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> POST # 21/chi1cabby: ¡EXACTAMUNDO!
> 
> "Those who have lost in the game of life are always trying to put other folks down to come down to their level"


Another cliche to escape the fact that you really are clueless about Uber.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Another cliche to escape the fact that you really are clueless about Uber.


That's original from me. Nothing cliche about that. Now if you've heard that before in your case, maybe it's true


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Jason2k15 said:


> I bet if/when Uber does an IPO, they will have the money to address a lot of these lingering issues. Technically Uber is still a startup which many people don't understand.


After IPO shareholders and Wall Street will want results and they will want them now. Don't expect too much innovation and R&D in such a climate. All good things would have to be built before Wall Street sticks their nose in everything and while the company is still in pre-IPO phase.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Jason2k15 said:


> That's original from me. Nothing cliche about that. Now if you've heard that before in your case, maybe it's true


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Game_of_Life


----------

